# Warren, Oh. young female X urgent TRUMBULL POUND



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

PLEASE








Young female is VERY URGENT







this pound does not give them much time...
she is available this Saturday June 28th.
She is NOT on their web site because they do NOT keep it updated









PULL HELP IS AVAILABLE 

you can see her pics here:

http://forums.lasthopesafehaven.com/tool/post/lasthopegsds/vpost?id=2800859

Trumbull County Dog Pound 
7501 Anderson 
Warren, OH 44484 
Phone: 330-675-2787


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

They sit in their own urine- OMG. She is beautiful.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

This is a duplicate thread


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

can anyone help her??


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote: This is a duplicate thread


Can you give a link to the other thread. I see one for a male from the same shelter. 

Everyone, please remember to put <u>City, State </u>first so we can find them quickly.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Since the other thread was started on 06/24, I'll lock this one.

Link to other thread


----------

